

Ask HN: Recommended blogs by smart people you read? - adam419

I&#x27;ve asked this before but like to do it periodically as new people may answer.<p>What are some blogs by really smart people you read?<p>Ideally the less well known&#x2F;obvious the better.<p>I think blogs can be a really good source of insight because they give you access to less known and less commoditized knowledge.<p>So what are your recommendations?<p>Doesn&#x27;t have to be restricted to any topic necessarily, some categories come to mind such as science, business, philosophy, art, culture, or whatever you&#x27;re interested in.<p>Looking forward to answers!
======
Envec83
Ben Horowitz -> [http://www.bhorowitz.com/](http://www.bhorowitz.com/) Seth
Godin -> [http://sethgodin.typepad.com/](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/) Tim
Ferriss ->
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/blog/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/blog/) Neil
Patel -> [http://www.quicksprout.com/](http://www.quicksprout.com/) Yours
truly -> [http://danielscocco.com](http://danielscocco.com)

------
bfstein
Ben Evans (partner at Andreessen Horowitz): ben-evans.com ... On that note,
there's a lot of great content on their website (a16z.com). I highly recommend
both.

